# Bikepartnerin im Würmtal (Münchner Südwesten) gesucht



## roxy74 (26. März 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich bike seit fünf Jahren und war auch mal relativ fit .

Leider war mein letztes Jahr privat sehr chaotisch, so dass ich garnicht mehr zum biken bzw. sporteln gekommen bin und meine Kondition daher so gut wie garnicht vorhanden ist.

Da das allein biken nicht immer Spass macht und auch nicht sehr motiviert, suche ich eine Bikepartnerin, um wieder in Form zu kommen und nebenbei was zu quatschen .

Fahre gerne Touren und Trails hier im Umland und würde auch gerne dann wieder ab und zu in die Berge fahren, wenn es die Kondition wieder zulässt.

Freue mich auf Antworten!

LG
Elke


----------



## Ni_kk_i (29. März 2012)

Hallo!

Ich komme aus dem Münchner Süden und suche auch Leute, die mit mir fahren 
Konditionell bin ich auch noch nicht "fit"... aber das kann ja noch werden 

Bin öfter auf den Trails entlang der Isar unterwegs.

LG
Nikki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicole_s (6. April 2012)

Hi zusammen, wohne bei Rosenheim und bin auch gern und viel mitm MTB in de Berg hier unterwegs ) Isartrails war ich noch NIE!! Das würd ich gern mal anschaun, wenn Ihr was ausmachts, sagts gern bescheid.

Bin natürlich auch jederzeit gern bei Touren hier im Alpenvorland dabei, mit Tourenmaterial und -kenntnissen bin ich bestens ausgestattet, also ich würd mich auf einen kleinen Fahrradausflug freuen .. !!

LG
Nicole


----------



## soe (17. Juni 2012)

hey mädels,

ich bin aus dem münchner südosten und früher viel dh gefahren, doch kann ich dies aus gesundheitlichen gründen nicht mehr machen. daher suche ich girls die ebenso mtb fahren, gern auch in den bergen, touren trails und eben alles was spass macht ), und ja i like isartrailbiking - mein spielplatz sozusagen. falls ihr noch jemanden sucht, oder ihr mal lust habts zum biken (isar bspw) würd ich mich echt super freuen. 

lg soe


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo München!
Ich bin neu hier in Bayern, wohne jetzt Nähe Waldfriedhof und würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand ein paar Trails in der Gegend zeigen kann


----------



## mtbbee (5. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Ihr Lichtlein habt, könnten wir uns gerne mal Abends an der Isar treffen. Wochenende bin ich meistens ausgebucht, aber in der Woche nach Feierabend sollte sich was finden lassen.


----------

